
Ask HN: Best solution for a one-way high quality video stream - mybestaccount
Problem: I&#x27;m building an app that needs to live-stream a high quality video to a single recipient. The video stream would be one-way, but audio chat should exist between both parties.<p>Possible solutions:
- Twilio programmable video.
- ??<p>Considerations:
- Since the video stream wouldn&#x27;t be bi-directional, I&#x27;d like to have a solution that can take advantage of this. Specifically, I&#x27;d like to &quot;turn-off&quot; video for one of the participants.
======
osipov
Use jitsi.org

